# Player with the most HANG TIME



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

I know there's a thread out there about which players have the most ups (vert)....but i was wondering who you thought has the most Hang Time in the league currently. My choice would be Vince Tmac or Kobe...since they can do unbelievable things while in mid-air, but if i were to choose one, it would be Vince (because of what he did to Zo last year and how he was suspended in mid-air for an eternity)


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

DaGreat1 said:


> I know there's a thread out there about which players have the most ups (vert)....but i was wondering who you thought has the most Hang Time in the league currently. My choice would be Vince Tmac or Kobe...since they can do unbelievable things while in mid-air, but if i were to choose one, it would be Vince (because of what he did to Zo last year and how he was suspended in mid-air for an eternity)


Vince is one of the best, but remember Vince isn't the only one who has posterized Zo. Actually Jordan posterized Alonzo when he was in his prime.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

I say vince, every time he dunks he likes hangs there for like a minute then he dunks it! Theres others too like jrich, tmac, kobe, mason but vince has the most hang time.


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

DaGreat1 said:


> I know there's a thread out there about which players have the most ups (vert)....but i was wondering who you thought has the most *Hang Time in the league currently*. My choice would be Vince Tmac or Kobe...since they can do unbelievable things while in mid-air, but if i were to choose one, it would be Vince (because of what he did to Zo last year and how he was suspended in mid-air for an eternity)





23AJ said:


> Vince is one of the best, but remember Vince isn't the only one who has posterized Zo. Actually Jordan posterized Alonzo when he was in his prime.


I knew someone would mention Jordan, therefore I boldfaced my original post. I agree that many ppl have posterized Zo, but i have never seen anyone do it the way Vince did last year when he clocked the ball in his palms back for about 5 secs before he slushed in down.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

EASILY Jason Richardson. So Jordanesque when he slashes to the basket.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Smooth Lotion said:


> EASILY Jason Richardson. So Jordanesque when he slashes to the basket.


wtf...worst post ever


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

thacarter said:


> wtf...worst post ever



kind of harsh, no?


most hangtime=vince carter.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

VC, check that layup on Zo and that poster on Zo. Boy when I watched VC do his lay up live on TV, I thought that he was gliding mid air forever.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Smooth Lotion said:


> EASILY Jason Richardson. So Jordanesque when he slashes to the basket.


J-Rich doesnt even hang in the air that long, just does a lot of things while in the aire. I have to go with VC, a lot of times he just hangs in the air for so long and lets go of it right b4 he hits the ground. Kobe is close behind him along with Lebron. How many other guys do u see doing 360 lay-ups?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

VC4MVP said:


> J-Rich doesnt even hang in the air that long, just does a lot of things while in the aire. I have to go with VC, a lot of times he just hangs in the air for so long and lets go of it right b4 he hits the ground. Kobe is close behind him along with Lebron. How many other guys do u see doing 360 lay-ups?


my vote goes to VC, but your comment on jrich is simply not true.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

as far as physics is concerned, shouldnt the guy that jumps the highest in the air be able to spend the most time in the air since the acceleration of gravity is constant. both time in the air and vertical height obtained should be dependent on the upward velocity at which you leave the ground along with an almost negligible dependency on factors like aerodynamics.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> as far as physics is concerned, shouldnt the guy that jumps the highest in the air be able to spend the most time in the air since the acceleration of gravity is constant. both time in the air and vertical height obtained should be dependent on the upward velocity at which you leave the ground along with an almost negligible dependency on factors like aerodynamics.



everything you said would be true in a vacuum devoid of oxygen. in the real world, i think that lighter players would tend to stay up in the air longer than heavier ones, and hangtime would not necessarily be directly proportionate to vertical height.

or i could be wrong. any physicists in the house?


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> everything you said would be true in a vacuum devoid of oxygen. in the real world, i think that lighter players would tend to stay up in the air longer than heavier ones, and hangtime would not necessarily be directly proportionate to vertical height.
> 
> or i could be wrong. any physicists in the house?


i think you are moving towards the right idea here. gravity plays a role in hang time, hence lighter players can suspend in the air longer than heavier ones (i.e a feather vs a rock). players also have something to do with the 'appearance' of hang time, such as bending the knees at a certain angle, or shooting the ball at the very last moment.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Now? VC.

Ever? Jordan.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Vince Carter without a doubt.
let me remind u why.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-PPhbHMaf7k"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-PPhbHMaf7k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

That's vert, not hang.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Vertical leap is exactly proportional to time in the air. 

Believe me, the difference in air resistance between them is negligible. Pure weight has nothing to do with it at all. Density or how aerodynamic their body is could, in theory, but the differences in practice are completely insignificant. Maybe if they had wings, or extremely loose clothing that acted as a parachute...


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Josh Smith got more hang time than Vince people though he doesn't have the star power


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> kind of harsh, no?
> 
> 
> most hangtime=vince carter.


u right, i shouldnt have been that harsh..my bad "smooth"...anyway Carter wins this one,although Kobe is still right there with him..
i thought this was very incredible of Kobe


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

its not just pure vert, when a guy (like kobe in that last gif) hangs and contorts his body like that, he's in the air longer.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Dude i'm getting so tired of hearing about that dunk over the frech guy that was 7'2", yes very great dunk but seriously that was like 6 years ago give it a rest. My answer is Jason Richardson but close VC and thats really close.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

Interesting topic. I think most of what appears to be "hang time" is actually a player's ability to make midair adjustments and release the ball at the last possible moment. 

Since all of the guys we are talking about are high-fliers, the differences are in body control, mid-air creativity, and maybe in how they use their body: such as the manner of take-off (a jump isn't just one motion that ends as soon as a player's feet leave the floor) and how they land (i.e. legs-splayed or knees-bent maneuvers delay the inevitable landing).

My favorites would be Vince, MJ, and Dr J. No particular order. They're all great.

Somebody should post a link to Dr. J's famous sweeping layup from under the backboard. Not bad for a 30 year old athlete with chronic knee problems (kind of sounds like Vince, doesn't it?)


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

J Smooooooove!!!


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

LuckyAC said:


> Vertical leap is exactly proportional to time in the air.
> 
> Believe me, the difference in air resistance between them is negligible. Pure weight has nothing to do with it at all. Density or how aerodynamic their body is could, in theory, but the differences in practice are completely insignificant. Maybe if they had wings, or extremely loose clothing that acted as a parachute...


Can you expand on that? I thought that some people might have lower verts, but longer hangtime. Inversely, I thought some might have higher verts, but shorter hangtime.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Look at the hangtime, greatest alley-oop of all time.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vK9dZMVRBQw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vK9dZMVRBQw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Man that alley cant be touched by anyone else in the league.......actually check this out too


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its Vince. Even in the allstar game, his missed dunks looked like he was gliding in the air. Sometimes you dont even need slow mo to capture his moves.


----------



## Local_24/7 (Jul 7, 2006)

thacarter said:


> u right, i shouldnt have been that harsh..my bad "smooth"...anyway Carter wins this one,although Kobe is still right there with him..
> i thought this was very incredible of Kobe


I find this one to be a better example. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzsvbheXscg

Kobe has hang time


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> my vote goes to VC, but your comment on jrich is simply not true.


Sorry, didnt say it correctly, i meant J-rich to me is more of a high-jumper, not some1 with lot of hangtime. He can still hang in the air for a good amount of time, but isnt imo one of the best in the leauge in taht category. Once again, it seems like Vince (imo best of all), kobe, lebron and tmac have the ability to just glide thru the air for as long as they feel like it. They can jump up wait for everyone else to go down, and then throw it down or lay it in.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

This clip right here is crazy. His head is nearly over the rim. It was the block against Atlanta. Crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj-YRJLzkN4


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> This clip right here is crazy. His head is nearly over the rim. It was the block against Atlanta. Crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj-YRJLzkN4


god damn he got up HIGH.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> This clip right here is crazy. His head is nearly over the rim. It was the block against Atlanta. Crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj-YRJLzkN4


dayum! Why cant Carter exert that much enery defensively 48 mins, he has the ability to but hes just so casual he dont really worry bout it...when he means to play defense,he actually excels a lot at it


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Local_24/7 said:


> I find this one to be a better example. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzsvbheXscg
> 
> Kobe has hang time


Yep, i'll rank him second to VC.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LE0LY3588Uw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LE0LY3588Uw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

thacarter said:


> dayum! Why cant Carter exert that much enery defensively 48 mins, he has the ability to but hes just so casual he dont really worry bout it...when he means to play defense,he actually excels a lot at it


Nobody could do that, it's impossible. He has his offense to worry about that, gotta save energy.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> Nobody could do that, it's impossible. He has his offense to worry about that, gotta save energy.


ya the Nets need him more offensively than defensively


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness to that Vince Carter clip. Same with the Kobe one.


----------



## KobesAdvocate24 (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm going to go with Kobe on this one, despite the fact that Vince has more hangtime.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

These threads about dunking are pointless...the answer is always Vince Carter.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> as far as physics is concerned, shouldnt the guy that jumps the highest in the air be able to spend the most time in the air since the acceleration of gravity is constant. both time in the air and vertical height obtained should be dependent on the upward velocity at which you leave the ground along with an almost negligible dependency on factors like aerodynamics.


I know almost nothing about physics, but shouldn't the horizontal aspect of the leap affect hang time too? The guys who can jump the highest aren't necessarily the ones who can jump the furthest. Don't you need a combination of both to have a lot of hang time?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> I know almost nothing about physics, but shouldn't the horizontal aspect of the leap affect hang time too? The guys who can jump the highest aren't necessarily the ones who can jump the furthest. Don't you need a combination of both to have a lot of hang time?


I believe you're right. "Hang time" isn't a physics concept.  The vertical and horizontal aspects are entirely independant when calculating the velocity or acceleration, but for "time in the air," you need the best combination of forward momentum, jumping force and angle taken (which should be 45 degrees).


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> I believe you're right. "Hang time" isn't a physics concept.  The vertical and horizontal aspects are entirely independant when calculating the velocity or acceleration, but for "time in the air," you need the best combination of forward momentum, jumping force and angle taken (which should be 45 degrees).


 http://m-w.com/dictionary/hang time

and you are wrong about the 45 degree angle thing. if you want to get the maximum horizontal distance traveled using the same leaping force, you would want leap at a 45 degree angle with equal horizontal and vertical components to the leap. if you want increase the total time you spend in the air without worrying about physical displacement, you only need to jump straight up.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> everything you said would be true in a vacuum devoid of oxygen. in the real world, i think that lighter players would tend to stay up in the air longer than heavier ones, and hangtime would not necessarily be directly proportionate to vertical height.
> 
> or i could be wrong. any physicists in the house?


Impossible. Two objects will fall at the same speed, unless there's some kind of wind blowing or something. a pencil and a water bottle will hit the ground at the same time if released from the same height.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

23isback said:


> Impossible. Two objects will fall at the same speed, unless there's some kind of wind blowing or something. a pencil and a water bottle will hit the ground at the same time if released from the same height.


Yeah guys. A feather falls so slowly because of it's (lack of) aerodynamic properties.


----------



## Tupav (Jun 17, 2006)

My man james white


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

23isback said:


> Impossible. Two objects will fall at the same speed, unless there's some kind of wind blowing or something. a pencil and a water bottle will hit the ground at the same time if released from the same height.


Ok, so how does one player hang longer than another?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Ok, so how does one player hang longer than another?


 some jump higher than others which will lead to greater hang time.

but what most people are thinking of probably isnt the time spent in the air as much as the ability to contort and move in the air. 

a bad finisher will be able to finish only on the way up or while they are at the top of their jump so it seems like he is in the air for less time because he cant do much once he gets in the air. a guy like kobe or vince can take contact in the air, contort, and use their agility and strength to get the ball up right before they hit the ground again. so a combination of their strength, agility, and ability to score later into their jump gives the illusion they stay in the air longer.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

It's two parts: what observers _perceive_ to be a player's hangtime and how long a player is actually up in the air.

The biggest factor: how high a player can jump. No matter what he does or how hard he tries, Yao Ming will not appear to hang longer than LeBron James.

So the discussion is mostly about the top high-fliers who all have somewhat similar verticals: Vince, Kobe, T-Mac, J-Rich, LeBron, and many more.

As far as factors that can affect a player's _actual_ hangtime other than vertical, some in the thread have suggested angle of taking off (long jumpers *appear* to be in the air longer), possible aerodynamic variations (maybe spreading one's legs midair with really baggy shorts is worth an extra hundreth of a second), and I would suggest that perhaps variations in _how_ a player achieves their maximum vertical can have an affect as well: surely not all techniques yield the same acceleration through the air. But by far, it's still just vertical leaping.

Most of the differences in a player's hangtime are just perceived. Players who make great midair adjustments or who are already beginning the motion for a dunk before their feet have left the ground may appear to be hanging longer than a player with similar vertical but less midair creativity or pinache. Similarly, legs-splayed midair maneuvers lend the impression that a player is hanging even though most players will still bring their legs down to land normally.

Just my take on it.

edit - I Start Fires gave a more elegant answer.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> some jump higher than others which will lead to greater hang time.
> 
> but what most people are thinking of probably isnt the time spent in the air as much as the ability to contort and move in the air.
> 
> a bad finisher will be able to finish only on the way up or while they are at the top of their jump so it seems like he is in the air for less time because he cant do much once he gets in the air. a guy like kobe or vince can take contact in the air, contort, and use their agility and strength to get the ball up right before they hit the ground again. so a combination of their strength, agility, and ability to score later into their jump gives the illusion they stay in the air longer.


I can't imagine the last statement being an illusion. I do believe some guys might hang longer without the need of jumping higher by like 1 or 2 inches. Like maybe a 34" jumper may hang a slight bit longer than a 36" jumper.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> I can't imagine the last statement being an illusion. I do believe some guys might hang longer without the need of jumping higher by like 1 or 2 inches. Like maybe a 34" jumper may hang a slight bit longer than a 36" jumper.


I think the difference in actual hangtime between someone with a 34" vertical and someone with a 36" vertical is very small to begin with, so how long each _appears_ to be hanging in the air is more dependent on our subjective perception of their hangtime than on miniscule differences due to personal styles of leaping, etc.

Jordan was a master at releasing the ball at the last possible moment and doing a million things from the time he picked up his dribble, to the time his feet actually left the floor to the time the came back down. Check out Dr J's famous scoop shot: he gets it off _just_ in time. Vince is a master of hangtime as well.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Ok, so how does one player hang longer than another?


OK say there are two people of the same height, same weight, same everything. If person A can jump higher than person B they will be in the air longer. That being said, Shaquille O'Neal falling from 5 feet and Earl Boykins falling from 5 feet will hit the ground at the same time.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Now it is VC & he's had the best hangtime since he came into the league. All time is Jordan w/ Drexler a close 2nd. They didn't call him "The Glide" for nothing.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> god damn he got up HIGH.


I remember that game like it was yesterday. He forced OT when he made this crazy, acrobatic 360 and 1 layup over Theo Ratliff. He made the game-saving block of Jason Terry's shot. Then made the gamewinner over Dion Glover.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Smooth Lotion said:


> EASILY Jason Richardson. So Jordanesque when he slashes to the basket.





thacarter said:


> wtf...worst post ever


Actually J-Rich does remind me of MJ when he takes it to the basket, because of how quick his first step is, probably one of the quickest first steps i've seen in my lifetime.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

23isback said:


> OK say there are two people of the same height, same weight, same everything. If person A can jump higher than person B they will be in the air longer. That being said, Shaquille O'Neal falling from 5 feet and Earl Boykins falling from 5 feet will hit the ground at the same time.


Ok, so your theory is if Shaq and Boykins fell from 5 feet, they'll hit the ground at the exact same time. What I'm wonder is if that's the case, how would VC be able to hang longer than Yao Ming? If VC had higher vert than Yao, how could VC land at the same time with Yao if they both jumped at the same time? I know this is sort of like physics class.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Ok, so your theory is if Shaq and Boykins fell from 5 feet, they'll hit the ground at the exact same time. What I'm wonder is if that's the case, how would VC be able to hang longer than Yao Ming? If VC had higher vert than Yao, how could VC land at the same time with Yao if they both jumped at the same time? I know this is sort of like physics class.


 im gonna need you to repeat that, because it made no sense to me.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> im gonna need you to repeat that, because it made no sense to me.


Ok, I guess what 23isback is trying to say is anybody that falls from the air at the same time will come down at the same time.

What I'm trying to say is if that was the case, how could some people like VC, LeBron, T-Mac and MJ can hang longer than Shaq, Yao, average joe ballers.


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

23isback said:


> Impossible. Two objects will fall at the same speed, unless there's some kind of wind blowing or something. a pencil and a water bottle will hit the ground at the same time if released from the same height.


That's actaully not true; however, that will be the case in an airless (vacumn) medium. A lighter object will fall more slower than a heavier object because of air resistance. In a vacumn a feather and a truck will both reach the ground at the same time. But in this instance that is not the case.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL @ the Vince Carter fans. Arguing with you guys is like telling a 15 year old girl myspace is pointless.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Smooth Lotion said:


> LOL @ the Vince Carter fans. Arguing with you guys is like telling a 15 year old girl myspace is pointless.


 ok,"Smooth Lotion" hahahahahaha


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Smooth Lotion said:


> LOL @ the Vince Carter fans. Arguing with you guys is like telling a 15 year old girl myspace is pointless.


I don't see any VC fans arguing about how VC is 'god' in hangtime and stuff. I also agree with you on how pointless Myspace is. I just don't understand what the point is when you're just sharing yourself to the world.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Currently it's Kobe. VC is close behind. Lebron and Wade're not there yet.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

olympic 2000 highlight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxVUTaLKPE


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> if you want to get the maximum horizontal distance traveled using the same leaping force, you would want leap at a 45 degree angle with equal horizontal and vertical components to the leap.


Long jumpers don't jump at a 45 degree angle, do they?


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

open mike said:


> olympic 2000 highlight
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxVUTaLKPE


Propz for this one


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

open mike said:


> olympic 2000 highlight
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxVUTaLKPE


Damn, i never saw top play # 2 before. That windmill-alley oop is sick!


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

Slade said:


> That's actaully not true; however, that will be the case in an airless (vacumn) medium. A lighter object will fall more slower than a heavier object because of air resistance. In a vacumn a feather and a truck will both reach the ground at the same time. But in this instance that is not the case.


This depends on the height at which the items are dropped. Say at a height of 10km above the Earth two items were dropped, a pencil and rubber. At this height there would be an obvious difference in the time to reach the ground because there are other factors involved e.g. Teminal velocity, the maximum speed an object falls which relies on the shape,aerodynamics and other properties. But this is arguement we are talking about the height a player can get above ground i.e approximately 40 or so inches. So these two objects will drop to the ground at the same time.

That being said i would have to go with Kobe on this one.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Long jumpers don't jump at a 45 degree angle, do they?


 no, i would imagine not, but that has less to do with physics and more to do with the human body/anatomy. because they are sprinting when they take off, they have more forward velocity than they will vertical velocity just because of the way the human body is built to run/jump. they could slow down to jump at 45 degrees and based on the total amount of horizontal and vertical forces exerted for that jump, it would be optimized by that angle. but if you can preserve the vertical force when increasing the horizontal, you would be jumping at less than optimal angle, but doing it at higher speeds so they would jump farther.

the way that long jumpers jump will actually give them less vertical and hang time than they could get with a 45 degree angle jump, but because they are sprinting before take off, they cover more distance in less time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

open mike said:


> olympic 2000 highlight
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxVUTaLKPE


Good find I have most of the olympic games that year on tape. That team was sick, and Vince was just doing amazing stuff. That windmill alleyoop is just unreal


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

HB said:


> Good find I have most of the olympic games that year on tape. That team was sick, and Vince was just doing amazing stuff. That windmill alleyoop is just unreal


Yup. He was definitely the best player in Sydney 2000. And he was actually a late addition to the roster. Someone got injured & he was a fill in. I forgot who? To his utter disappointment he wasn't even on the original team anouncement. I remember he said something about being more deserving of a spot than Ray Allen to the media & then VC went on to rip Allen's Bucks for 47 pts to prove a pt which was just truely amazing. This was when players didn't have to try out to make the team. They were just recruited by USA Basketball & the players would either accept or decline the invitation.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I Start Fires said:


> no, i would imagine not, but that has less to do with physics and more to do with the human body/anatomy. because they are sprinting when they take off, they have more forward velocity than they will vertical velocity just because of the way the human body is built to run/jump. they could slow down to jump at 45 degrees and based on the total amount of horizontal and vertical forces exerted for that jump, it would be optimized by that angle. but if you can preserve the vertical force when increasing the horizontal, you would be jumping at less than optimal angle, but doing it at higher speeds so they would jump farther.
> 
> the way that long jumpers jump will actually give them less vertical and hang time than they could get with a 45 degree angle jump, but because they are sprinting before take off, they cover more distance in less time.


All that mumble jumble has nothing to do with what Hakeem quoted you on. He quoted you saying if you wanted "maximum horizontal distance you'd jump at a 45 degree angle." He's right, 45 degrees is not the optimum angle for distance.

As for long jumpers sprinting, usually basketball players are running as they break into their jump too. It's rare that you see a player (unless they're a big man) go straight up with no running start. The difference between the two is the motions of the jump, if you've ever done long jump you'll know that a lot of it is about the use of your body weight too. The reason why basketball players jump the way they do is solely because distance is not the only factor to consider, unlike long jumpers. Of course long jumpers have less vertical jumps, they're looking to achieve distance, not putting a basketball in a ten foot basket.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> All that mumble jumble has nothing to do with what Hakeem quoted you on. He quoted you saying if you wanted "maximum horizontal distance you'd jump at a 45 degree angle." He's right, 45 degrees is not the optimum angle for distance.
> 
> As for long jumpers sprinting, usually basketball players are running as they break into their jump too. It's rare that you see a player (unless they're a big man) go straight up with no running start. The difference between the two is the motions of the jump, if you've ever done long jump you'll know that a lot of it is about the use of your body weight too. The reason why basketball players jump the way they do is solely because distance is not the only factor to consider, unlike long jumpers. Of course long jumpers have less vertical jumps, they're looking to achieve distance, not putting a basketball in a ten foot basket.


 actually his question was regards as to why long jumpers wouldnt jump at 45 degrees if that is the optimal angle. and as far as physics is concerned, when you are jumping with the same given force, you are going to achieve the most horizontal displacement on a 45 degree trajectory. however, as i stated, long jumpers arent leaving the ground at a 45 degree angle because they can get more leaping force for horizontal displacement. that first post about the angle was in respect to physics, not the human body.

as for the basketball players running too, they arent going through the air with their full horizontal speed like long jumpers do, they slow down when they are converting their forward momentum into upward momentum. long jumpers dont do that. it doesnt mean that they are running slower before hand, but at the time they take off from the ground, the horizontal speed of a basketball player is slower.

a basketball player leaving the ground at 45 degrees is taking off with less total force than a long jumper leaving (lets say a good long jumper likes to leave the ground ) at a 20 degree angle. otherwise the basketball player would go further.

the 45 degrees is a matter of physics. plain and simple. it will vary slightly with air resistance, but for the sake of this argument, 45 degrees is the optimal angle for take off. and that is where minstrel got the number to begin with as far as i know. my original post states with the total forces remaining constant, the person jumping at 45 degrees will go farthest. my second post conceded that different jumping styles lead to different amounts of total force so a long jumper can leave the ground with a greater total velocity if he leaves at a lower angle.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

whoopdedamndoo! who gives a **** about physics? damn, as long as the ball goes in does it really matter?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Slade said:


> That's actaully not true; however, that will be the case in an airless (vacumn) medium. A lighter object will fall more slower than a heavier object because of air resistance. In a vacumn a feather and a truck will both reach the ground at the same time. But in this instance that is not the case.


You are mistaken.

Air resistance has absolutely nothing to do with weight. Only shape.

A feather made of lead, but with the exact same shape and dimensions, falls at the exact same speed as a normal feather. An easier way for you to test it is to take two water bottles, any size you like. Fill one with water, and leave one empty. Drop them off a balcony or the top of a step ladder. They will land at exactly the same time.

Things fall due to gravitational force. Weight is the force of gravity times the mass of an object. However, acceleration is force divided by the mass. So mass is irrelevant.

(I'm not a physicist, I'm an engineer, but I did win the Physics award in High School... ... I can show you the equations if it would make you believe me.)

Meaningfull hangtime, as others have pointed out, is related directly and exclusively to vertical leap. Once a player is in the air, there is nothing they can do to reduce the force of gravity, and hence, their downward acceleration. 

The horizontal vector of their leap has absolutely no effect on their hangtime. Gravity acts vertically. Most people have a higher running vertical than standing, so their hangtime will be greater when they have a horizontal vector in their leap BECAUSE they are gettting more VERT.

Hangtime is a perception, as others have pointed out, based on what a player can do while they are in the air. Dexterity and long arms help most, as you can move the ball around and still dunk while you are on the way down. 

The only thing that can increase the time between takeoff and landing, besides vert, is bending your legs so that you land in a crouch. Or hanging on the rim!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Strictly speaking, the answer is Nate Robinson.


----------



## dwadenumba1 (Aug 8, 2006)

The longest hangtime is definetly VC. Then comes Wade. If you watch wade play and i mean like almost every game then he clearly has a better hang time then bron and kobe


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

gian said:


> Strictly speaking, the answer is Nate Robinson.


Scientifically speaking, you are probably correct.


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

35553 said:


> This depends on the height at which the items are dropped. Say at a height of 10km above the Earth two items were dropped, a pencil and rubber. At this height there would be an obvious difference in the time to reach the ground because there are other factors involved e.g. Teminal velocity, the maximum speed an object falls which relies on the shape,aerodynamics and other properties. But this is arguement we are talking about the height a player can get above ground i.e approximately 40 or so inches. So these two objects will drop to the ground at the same time.
> 
> That being said i would have to go with Kobe on this one.


In a vacumn aerodynamics doesn't factor in it at all. Terminal velocity would be the same for both objects if they are dropped at the same time. Shape only factors in when their is air resistance as does aerodynamics. 

But I agree that the point is moot since we're talking about basketball players in a game.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe Bryant. He just gracefully glides. It's amazing.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

theflyballa said:


> Kobe Bryant. He just gracefully glides. It's amazing.


Im not saying kobe doesnt have great hangtime, but from reading ur posts lately, is there anything kobe isnt the best at? U say he is the GOAT, should have one the mvp every year they won the title, and is a disgrace he won nike.com baller of the year with only 76%, it should of been at least 97% u said. Is he also the best rebounder, ball handler, passer, and shot blocker as well.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

VC4MVP said:


> Im not saying kobe doesnt have great hangtime, but from reading ur posts lately, is there anything kobe isnt the best at? U say he is the GOAT, should have one the mvp every year they won the title, and is a disgrace he won nike.com baller of the year with only 76%, it should of been at least 97% u said. Is he also the best rebounder, ball handler, passer, and shot blocker as well.


He could be if he put his mind to it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The Mad Viking said:


> You are mistaken.
> 
> Air resistance has absolutely nothing to do with weight. Only shape.
> 
> ...


 aerodynamics is not based solely off of shape. it is largely dependent on density. a lead feather would drop much faster than a regular feather. the air wouldnt be able to support the weight of a lead feather to cause it to flutter, it would drop straight down. the water bottle is a bad example because they are aerodynamic enough that the air resistance will have little effect. dry a sheet of paper and some sheet metal. they will show the difference density can have. (more specifically, it wont be dependent on volume density, but surface area:weight ratio)

basketball players are like the water bottles though, very little air resistance in their jump so the difference between a less dense person like barkley and more dense person like malone is negligible.


----------



## dwadenumba1 (Aug 8, 2006)

You guys do know that hangtime is how long you stay in the air, not how high u jump.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

dwadenumba1 said:


> You guys do know that hangtime is how long you stay in the air, not how high u jump.


You can bring that to your PE sessions, and shout out "HANGTIME IS HOW LONG YOU STAY IN THE AIR" in your PE teacher's face.

We all know that.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I Start Fires said:


> aerodynamics is not based solely off of shape. it is largely dependent on density. a lead feather would drop much faster than a regular feather. the air wouldnt be able to support the weight of a lead feather to cause it to flutter, it would drop straight down. the water bottle is a bad example because they are aerodynamic enough that the air resistance will have little effect. dry a sheet of paper and some sheet metal. they will show the difference density can have. (more specifically, it wont be dependent on volume density, but surface area:weight ratio)
> 
> basketball players are like the water bottles though, very little air resistance in their jump so the difference between a less dense person like barkley and more dense person like malone is negligible.


You are right that aerodynamics of a falling object is not soley shape - but it is RIGIDITY and not density that also effects things. DENSITY HAS NO EFFECT.

If you take a feather and make the rigid hollow spine out of solid lead, and leave the soft flapping bits, it will fall at the same time. If you drop a piece of card stock that is as stiff as a piece of sheet steel, it will fall at the same speed.

Nate Robinson might well be the right answer. But what "hang time" really means to most people is how long a player can keep the ball above the rim in potential dunking posistion.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

ok...enough of the physics lesson. this is the NBA...not NASA. i would say maybe dwyane wade or vince. toss up right there. but of all time...definitely mike and its not even close. i remember that one move where he was doing his taxes and sippin sizzurp in mid air vs i think the nets.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

and hang time is how long you can stay in the air before your feet touches the ground again...come on ppl...lets not make this more complicated than it has to be


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Have any of you guys seen a triple-pump layup from Nate Rob? Now *that's* hangtime.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

read my post


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

gian said:


> Have any of you guys seen a triple-pump layup from Nate Rob? Now *that's* hangtime.


Cant say i have.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

"I CANT BELIEVE WHAT I JUST SAW!!! I SAW A MAN FLYYY!!!"

/thread now


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The Mad Viking said:


> You are right that aerodynamics of a falling object is not soley shape - but it is RIGIDITY and not density that also effects things. DENSITY HAS NO EFFECT.
> 
> If you take a feather and make the rigid hollow spine out of solid lead, and leave the soft flapping bits, it will fall at the same time. If you drop a piece of card stock that is as stiff as a piece of sheet steel, it will fall at the same speed.
> 
> Nate Robinson might well be the right answer. But what "hang time" really means to most people is how long a player can keep the ball above the rim in potential dunking posistion.


 alright, hypothetically, lets say you have a 5 kg object falling in a vacuum. with g=9.8 m/s^2 the downward force (weight) of the object is 49 kg.

now, drag is based on the shape of the object and the fluid it is falling through, in this case, air. not the actual mass of the object.

(assuming acceleration is constant in the first second so after one second the speed is the same. we will disregard drag in that second)


so lets say the object is dropped and after a second the drag force is 5 N. the net force (the downward force caused by gravity - the upward force caused by drag) is now 44 N. To find the acceleration of the object, we know a=F/m so a=44/5=8.8.

Now a 1 kg object (weight of 9.8 N, same shape as the original object) is dropped. after one second, the drag force on the object is 5 N. The net force on the object is now 4.8 N so the downward acceleration of the object is now 4.8 m/s^2.

in another second, the 5 kg object will have fallen further and will be traveling faster.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

NBA and NASA cumingo together when we talk about "HANGTIME". We discuss why people are able to hang for such a long time, simple as that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

whats up wit the physics lessons of things being aerodynamic and falling in vaccums and whatnot...i thought this was supposed to be a thread about who seems to have the most hangtime not a high school summer class


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> whats up wit the physics lessons of things being aerodynamic and falling in vaccums and whatnot...i thought this was supposed to be a thread about who seems to have the most hangtime not a high school summer class


You're right, but some of the more proficient physicists in the thread are having a debate about who's right! :wink:


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> whats up wit the physics *lessons of things being aerodynamic and falling in vaccums* and whatnot...i thought this was supposed to be a thread about who seems to have the most hangtime not a high school summer class


:rofl:


----------

